# Homing a cat with conjunctivitis



## ThreatLevelMidnight (Jul 30, 2018)

I’m considering homing a cat that me and my girlfriend came across at a local shelter in the UK.

He was taken in as a stray so doesn’t have any history, but he’s so friendly and gentle, it’s hard to believe he was roaming the streets on his own.

His health has been checked over by their vet with everything fine except a current outbreak of conjunctivitis in both eyes which he is being treated for with eye drops.

My question is (sorry if this is in the wrong place) is it a bad idea, in terms of unknown background and possible cost, to adopt a cat that has had confirmed conjunctivitis? In regards to cost of treatment etc. I couldn’t claim any future treatments on insurance due to the diagnosis by the vet.

And those of you that have cats with the same issue, do you think he would he be likely to have outbreaks for the rest of his life? And if so, how frequent can they occur?

Hope you can help with some advice! Thanks


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I haven't had this problem with a cat but if the vet has diagnosed it as conjunctivitis I wouldn't be unduly worried tbh

Could you ask the rescue to hold him until he is clear of the infection?

Conjunctivitis can be an indicator of an underlying health condition such as herpesvirus FHV-1 so if that is a concern perhaps he can have a blood test to rule that out?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree with @Lurcherlad Has he had a blood test to rule out the usual suspects that cause conjunctivitis? If so and it's not related then it's basically just an eye infection which should clear up and not necessarily ever occur again.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@ThreatLevelMidnight 
I wouldn't let it put me off. As said, just an eye infection and will be cleared up.


----------



## ThreatLevelMidnight (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks so much for your replies. I’ve managed to book in a chat with their vet over the phone on Thursday so I can ask about blood tests and will hopefully have an update on how his conjunctivitis is doing - Hopefully it’s cleared up. Keeping my fingers crossed. 

So if the conjunctivitis does turn out to be caused by something such as cat flu or Herpes as opposed to a simple eye infection would that imply expensive on going care?


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

ThreatLevelMidnight said:


> Thanks so much for your replies. I've managed to book in a chat with their vet over the phone on Thursday so I can ask about blood tests and will hopefully have an update on how his conjunctivitis is doing - Hopefully it's cleared up. Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> So if the conjunctivitis does turn out to be caused by something such as cat flu or Herpes as opposed to a simple eye infection would that imply expensive on going care?


It would depend on the cause. A lot of shelter ex-street cats will have been exposed to cat flu, or if they maybe came from multi-cat households etc, so it's not an unusual thing. If a specific virus is the suspect it may be that they have flare ups from time to time - I think herpes is one that can flare.

Joey had cat flu around 6-7 weeks old, which gave him conjunctivitis. Conjunctivitis itself is often viral in origin but can be bacterial so the eye drops can help, cat flu itself usually caused by a virus of some sort. If a cat is exposed to cat flu there's a chance they will have an outbreak again one day but in a lot of ways it's similar to human flu.

So it wouldn't put me off.  BUT if they want to keep giving eye drops I would suggest you let them keep him until that's all done and dusted, it can be quite a stressful thing and very awkward with wriggling cats lol. Easier when he gets to know you mind


----------



## ThreatLevelMidnight (Jul 30, 2018)

SuboJvR said:


> It would depend on the cause. A lot of shelter ex-street cats will have been exposed to cat flu, or if they maybe came from multi-cat households etc, so it's not an unusual thing. If a specific virus is the suspect it may be that they have flare ups from time to time - I think herpes is one that can flare.
> 
> Joey had cat flu around 6-7 weeks old, which gave him conjunctivitis. Conjunctivitis itself is often viral in origin but can be bacterial so the eye drops can help, cat flu itself usually caused by a virus of some sort. If a cat is exposed to cat flu there's a chance they will have an outbreak again one day but in a lot of ways it's similar to human flu.
> 
> So it wouldn't put me off.  BUT if they want to keep giving eye drops I would suggest you let them keep him until that's all done and dusted, it can be quite a stressful thing and very awkward with wriggling cats lol. Easier when he gets to know you mind


Thanks. It's definitely stopped me worrying too much after reading replies from people who have had experience. I was thinking Conjunctivitis = regular flare ups forever with a high chance of financial burden. There's so much information out there on the web, it's hard to know what to believe.

I spoke to a distant relative yesterday who just happened to mention that he has a cat with a recurring case of 'pink eye' (what are the chances!?). He says she gets it regularly (every 3-6 weeks) but a couple of eye drops usually does the trick until next time. Apparently one tube has lasted almost a year at a cost of £20 - £25. He says the hardest part is holding the cat still!

I'll see what the vet says today, hopefully he's finished the course of eye drops and feeling better. I've read that stress can cause it to come back so hopefully he'll settle in well without getting stressed. Excited to bring him home but also concerned he may have Herpes!


----------



## ThreatLevelMidnight (Jul 30, 2018)

I had a conversation with the vet earlier and got the response I was expecting... As they're a charity, they don't have the funds to do in depth blood tests etc. unless they find a real reason to do so. She said even then they may decide against doing a blood test. 

Because they haven't done the tests, they can't completely rule out Cat Flu or Feline Herpes as the cause. But the good news is they haven't seen anything to cause a big concern and she did say that the conjunctivitis has cleared up.

She said he had mites in his ears and that was a much bigger concern for her - he is now apparently free from mites.

I feel like this really is a gamble.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

All rescues with unknown history are a gamble tbh 

It works out more often than not ime 

Even “well bred” pedigrees can go down with sudden illnesses and conditions.

If you really are unsure, let this one go to another home and consider another cat.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@ThreatLevelMidnight 
I think it will likely be fine. Many cats seem to be exposed to some 'cat flu' type condition and unless you are told, as in this case you would not know. Kittens sold online from websites, even rescues where they don't know the previous background. Not all breeders will be upfront about illnesses or genetic health risks either.
Talk to the vet and see the blood work results and get an opinion on possible future care. It may not be chronic.
I met Biggles in a shelter last autumn. I saw several cats and said he was one of the ones I was most interested in. I was told he had FELV. I didn't know much about it but after researching online, I decided to adopt him regardless. I am very happy we did. He is a very loveable, friendly and happy cat. The shelter said to retest him after at least two months to see if the virus was still active as sometimes it can be overcome. His results came back negative. So you never know and may miss out on a great cat.


----------



## ThreatLevelMidnight (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks @Summercat, that's such a good point. My main worry was having the diagnosis on paper and struggling with future vet bills because of insurance exemptions.

Biggles is a great name! I'm glad to hear he's had the all clear.
*
I brought him home yesterday evening. What a good decision! *

He is so affectionate and seems to be really happy with us. His eyes are looking better, he's been eating lots, wanting attention, exploring etc. It's like we've already had him for weeks. I would be surprised if he was a stray for long, he's such a softy. He was sat watching the door handle in the living room and wanted to get in the kitchen for food (like he already knew the food was in there).

What I have found surprising is that he just wants to eat all the time! He's been checked and treated for worms etc so perhaps he's just a hungry lad! It's hard to resist feeding him, at the current rate, he'll be huge :Joyful


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@ThreatLevelMidnight
I am glad, he sounds a lovely boy:Cat

Do you have any pics? Please post if do.

About the food, not sure what you are feeding but wet food, being higher in protein fills them up better than dry which is carb heavy and can lead to weight gain.
If he is still a kitten, feed as much as he wants as still growing.

Do you have a name yet?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

What lovely news! How old is he? Would love a photo :Happy


----------



## ThreatLevelMidnight (Jul 30, 2018)

He's roughly 5.

Meet Lewis (official name unknown) ... he was very matted when he was taken into the Cats Protection, they had to cut a lot of his fur so he currently has a very cool looking tail .

He reminds me of a lion! I may change the name as he's only had the name Lewis for 3 or 4 weeks. Any suggestions?

I don't have any great photos yet but I've attached a few!

First two photos were taken while he was in the shelter.


----------



## ThreatLevelMidnight (Jul 30, 2018)

Summercat said:


> @ThreatLevelMidnight
> I am glad, he sounds a lovely boy:Cat
> 
> Do you have any pics? Please post if do.
> ...


Wet food and a few biscuits. Feeding him Felix pouches and Purina One biscuits as that was his diet at the shelter.

I think we'll probably need to start a feeding routine!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aww what a gorgeous boy! You lucky thing! :Happy
I'm sure you will give him all the TLC he needs to bring him back to his best.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Awww. He's gorgeous but does look as though he needs some feeding up!
If he was a stray for long he would be food insecure and always ready to eat. A stray I adopted years ago ate me out of house and home for about 18 months before she finally was confident enough that there would always be food for her


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Wow, he is a handsome boy and will be even more so once his fur grows back. I love long haired cats:Cat
If you can, try to phase out the dry food and replace with healthier wet food, sugar free if possible.
This thread has a list of good food that can be ordered
on Zooplus, in bulk.
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...-just-the-good-stuff-work-in-progress.440844/
For local brands, I have heard Butchers is supposed to be good. Lily's Kitchen as well but it is pricey. I think Sainsburys has an own range that is supposed to be healthy.

I see your guy has long nails. When I brought my boy home from the shelter he was the same. He wasn't used to having his paws handled and thought I was playing with him each time I tried to clip them or he would pull away. I learned for him to randomly handle his paws to get him used to it and then clip one or two at a
time when he is dozing. Right now I have a few that need clipping as he was almost two weeks in a cattery.
Having a good sisal scratching post helps as well.
https://www.petbarn.com.au/petspot/cat/care-and-maintenance-cat/how-can-i-cut-my-pets-nails
I use a much smaller pet clipper than in the pic.
As the link says if you go to a vet, they can show you how to clip or do it for a fee.

What about Leo for a name as he looks lionish?

There is a daily photo thread under the Cat Chat section, it would be great to see pics of your guy from time to time to see how he gets on.

Best of luck he looks happy


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I think when his coat grows back he would be worthy of the name Simba :Happy


----------



## ThreatLevelMidnight (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks for the advice @Summercat!

I have done some reading recently about the best cat foods and I didn't realise that the generic Felix range is known to be poor compared to others out there.

I've heard good things about the wet food brands on Zooplus. I've heard Cosma come up a few times.

Yes his claws are quite long. I got a large scratch post before we brought him home hoping he would use it, but he hasn't yet.

I'll check out the daily photo thread. I have some better photos now!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations, he looks like a gorgeous lad, looking forward to updates!


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@ThreatLevelMidnight

Great it will be nice to see more pics

To tempt to use the scratching post, try adding catnip or a toy on top.
We have a game now where I put a toy on top of the post, he knocks it off and then uses the post.

I haven't tried Cosma but think I have heard it recommended.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

He is a very handsome boy xx


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

AW congratulations on your new baby. I love hearing when someone brings home a rescue cat, well done you.


----------

